# Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?



## Frank7777 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wie lange kann ein Karpfen ohne das er Schaden nimmt an der Luft bleiben? Was ist zu beachten wenn ich ihn zurücksetzen will? 
Bevor das Geschrei losgeht, bei uns im Verein ist das zurücksetzen aufgrund des Frasdrucks des Kormorans erlaubt.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Nordsee (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Probier es jedenfalls nicht aus !!!!
Bei mir läuft das so ab: Keschern, dann schnell auf eine nasse Abhakmatte, in max. 5 Sekunden den Haken raus, 10s ein Bild machen und sofort zurück.
Wenn man den Fisch entnehmen Keschern, töten und dann kann der solange wie man selbst will mit den Fisch rumhantieren.
Bei mir ist ein Fisch MAXIMAL!!. 1 Minute über Wasser.


----------



## Frank7777 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich frag weil man in Videos des Öfteren sieht, dass sie ihn aus ihrer Abhakmatte bzw. dem Karpfensack rausholen und es mir da schon so vorkommt als ob die den da lange drinnen haben.
Unter ner Minute schaff ich es zwar meistens nicht, beeil mich aber schon, dass er schnell wieder hineinkommt.


----------



## zalem (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

es sollte so kurz wie möglich bleiben ich brauch auch max 1 1/2 Minuten ..

Wenn du den Fisch einsätzt solltest du natürcih auf Verletzungen achten und darauf das er schwimmen kann  sprich etwas nach vorne und nach hinten bewegen das wieder Sauerstoff durch die kiemen kommt. 
Gruß zaem


----------



## kleinerStichling (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hallo,

längere Landgänge über 10s und mehr (am besten noch bedingt durch unnötige Fotosessions für das perfekte Foto) halte gegenüber der Kreatur einfach nur verwerflich und wirft im allgemeinen auf die Angler ein schlechtes Bild.
Aber dem Gewässer zu Liebe sollten die Karpfen solange wie möglich draußen bleiben! 

MfG kleinerStichling


----------



## zanderzone (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Erster Post!

Und dann so einer!! Stark kleiner Stichling!!!

Hast bei einigen jetzt bestimmt ein Stein im Brett!!!!!


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

haha |good:


----------



## Frank7777 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

?????


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Sollte die Frage nicht anders lauten?

...in etwa so:
*
"Wie lange sollte ein Karpfen an der Luft bleiben?"*

MEINE Antwort wäre dann:

*"So kurz wie möglich und IMMER nur so lange wie unbedingt nötig."*


...für andere Zeiträume, die evtl. "möglich" oder "noch machbar" wären, erschließt sich mir persönlich die Rechtfertigung nicht - egal ob´s um ein Photo geht - oder das legale Umsetzen usw.....


Ich denke daraus könnte man glatt eine praktikable Faustregel für die Praxis machen!

Ernie

PS:

Wie lange kann ein Mensch denn unbeschadet unter Wasser bleiben?

...der Abnoetaucher jedenfalls deutlich länger, als die meisten von uns!!! *grins*


----------



## mabo1992 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Bin immer mit Kumpels unterwegs und wir Keschern und entfernen den Haken schnellstmöglich während der andere ein Film oder die Kamera für das Foto bereit hält. So dauert das vielleicht ne halbe Minute. Würde es einfach so schnell wie möglich tun und nicht auf Zeiten draußen behalten,jeder Fisch kann unterschiedlich lange über Wasser sein oder hast schon Menschen gesehen die alle 2Minuten schaffen? Eher nicht gibt es auch immer unterschiedliche Zeiten. Also lass sie einfach schnellstmöglich wieder schwimmen. Wie schon gesagt wurde: das wenn der Fisch benebelt ist bisschen in Wasser mit ruhigen Bewegungen nach vorn und zurück bewegen damit Sauerstoff wieder in de Kiemen kommt. Na dann Petri Heil an alle für dieses Jahr


----------



## LOCHI (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Fakt ist das ein Karpfen wenn er feucht gehalten wird weit aus länger ohne Schaden zu nehmen überleben kann als eure 1-2 Minuten! Natürlich sollte die zeit so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden!


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hallo,

Karpfen sind ,was das zurücksetzen angeht, sehr "wiederstandsfähig" d.h. zwei Minuten, vermutlich sogar noch länger sollte ein gesunder Karpfen unter optimalen Voraussetzungen schadlos überstehen! 

Optimal heißt abgedeckt und feucht gehalten. Wenn jedoch ein starker Wind geht der die Schleimhaut und Kiemen austrocknet oder es Minustemperaturen hat ist die Zeit natürlich wesentlich kürzer. Auf die Idee einen Karpfen in die pralle Sonne zu legen wird ja wohl niemand kommen ...

Trotzdem sollte man einen Karpfen nicht 2 Minuten oder länger an Land behalten nur um Fotos aus allen möglichen Perspentiven zu schießen und den Karpfen mit drei verschiedenen Waagen zu wiegen denn wie der Gesundheitszustand eines Karpfens ist kann man halt schwer erkennen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gemini (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Wie lange kann ein Mensch denn unbeschadet unter Wasser bleiben?
> 
> ...der Abnoetaucher jedenfalls deutlich länger, als die meisten von uns!!! *grins*



So lange wie der beste Apnoe-Taucher unter (17min irgendwas) schafft ein Karpfen das auch über Wasser insofern in ein feuchtes Tuch gewickelt.

Ob das sein muss sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## marv95 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Die zeit an der luft sollte natürlich so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden... und man sollte beim freilassen darauf achten dass sich der fisch richtig regeneriert und dass er sicher wegschwimmt und nicht völlig orientierungslos von der matte geschoben wird.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Das Thema muss man von drei Seiten betrachten!

Rein physisch ist der Karpfen von äußerst harter Natur, wie man früher zu sagen pflegte. Zu Ochsenkarrens Zeiten transportierte man sie, eingepackt in nasses Moos, lebend quer durch Europa, um sie an den Kunden zu bringen. Sie überlebten diese sprichwörtlichen Ochsentouren. Auch heutzutage geht es noch sehr rustikal zu. Man muss nur mal im Herbst dem Abfischen von Karpfenteichen beiwohnen.

Juristisch gesehen wird die Spanne signifikant kürzer. Fangen, feststellen das der Fang nicht verwertet werden kann und freisetzen müssen unverzüglich aufeinander folgen. Dann kann einem keiner was. Hältern und ewiges herumnudeln in ausgedehnten Fotosessionen wird sehr kritisch. Hier greift dann, zu Recht, das Tierschutzgesetz und es wird ggf. teuer, was einschlägige Urteile belegen.

Last but not least haben wir auch noch eine ethische Verpflichtung, die uns gebietet, egal welchen Fisch wir da gefangen haben, so schonend als möglich zu behandeln. Dabei spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob er in die Pfanne, oder wieder zurück ins Gewässer kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

|good: und volle Zustimmung.
Auch wenn manche den 1.Absatz kaum glauben können, so schaut's aus.


Trotzdem muss ich fix noch _kleinerStichling_ für seinen ersten Aufschlag hier im Board mal eben ein #r geben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

@Andal

Punkt!#6


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

im prinzip ist jede antwort die falsche .. die einen monieren tierquälerei , unzumutbar für das tier .. betreiben aber selber catch ´n release |waveykleiner wink mit dem zaunfahl) .. andere wiederrum werden blöde angemacht weil sie sogenannte kochtopfangler sind .. wie kann man den nur abknüppel und auch noch fotos einstellen .. 
am besten man postet hier überhaupt nichts mehr .. fotos von fischen macht man wenn am besten für sich selber und stellt zu dem thema hier keine fragen ein .. 
ist aber nur meine persönliche meinung ..


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> im prinzip ist jede antwort die falsche .. die einen monieren tierquälerei , unzumutbar für das tier


 

Wo fängt vorsätzliche Tierquälerei an,mit Auswerfen des Hakens und Köder??? Im Drill??? An Land???

|wavey:


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo fängt vorsätzliche Tierquälerei an,mit Auswerfen des Hakens und Köder??? Im Drill??? An Land???
> 
> |wavey:




ohje .. ich sehe wo das hinführt und wird den mod´s nicht gefallen .. wenn du mich persönlich fragst würd ich dir sagen z.b. bei reinem catch n´release fischen .. mit dem vorsatz einem fisch fangen und drillen zuwollen ohne ihn zuverwerten .. das könnte man jetzt auch bis ins ultimo zerlegen .. was sicherlich auch im anschluss an dieses posting folgt ..

sicherlich verwertet man den einen oder anderen fisch nicht und setzt ihn zurück .. keine frage


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich stell die frage allgemein.

Wo fängt vorsätzliches.....usw.an.

Wenn man es ganz Petraaaa like sieht,ist vorsätzlich schon das Auswerfen des Hakens mit Ködern oder andersrum.

Es heißt immer C&R vs Kochtopf,aber wenn man mal nen bißchen tiefer guckt ist es schon ein vorsatz wenn ich Köder auslege.

Und das tun alle Angler egal welche,also gibt es keine guten und bösen Angler wir sind alle gleich und wir tun alle das gleiche,erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der fisch an Land liegt trennt sich die Spreu ein wenig auf.

Angler die von Tierqual beim Angelvorgang sprechen,sollten in meinen Augen aufhören zu Angeln nur so bewahren sie Tiere vor quallen jeglicher art.


Und nein mir geht es hier nicht um C&R...bla....sondern wo fängt vorsätzliches quällen an.


|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und nein mir geht es hier nicht um C&R...bla....sondern wo fängt vorsätzliches quällen an.
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Beim Kauf einer Angel!!


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich stell die frage allgemein.
> 
> Wo fängt vorsätzliches.....usw.an.
> 
> ...



deine gedanken kann ich nachvollziehen .. und mir gehts bei vielen threats die ich lese auch so ..


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Beim Kauf einer Angel!!


 

Wenn man es genau nimmt Ja stimmt.

Nun zieht man los mit seiner neuen Rute und 0,30er Schnur,dann beißt nen Wels von 1,20m Schnur reißt ausversehen und der fisch muß nun angeblich quallen erleiden.

Hätte man die Angel stehen gelassen und sich gesagt ich bin kein Unmensch und quälle Tiere sondern such mir nen anderes Hobby(Briefmarken,Schach,Skat)),hätte sich der Wels nun nicht mit unser Montage rumärgern müssen.

|wavey:


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

das endet alles nur in einer Grundsatzdiskussion ..
DARF MAN TIERE ESSEN ODER NICHT .. |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Nö darin endet es nicht,aber man könnte diesen Wels für weniger geld kaufen.

Man brauchte sich keiner Prüfung unterlegen,keine teure Ausrüstung zu legen,keine Kosten für Verein/Karten Benzin zum Gewässer Zeit....und man kann ihn sogar mittlerweile bei vielen Fischzüchtern lebend kaufen und vor ort schlachten lassen.Und man würde kein Risiko eingehen das man fische zu unnütz quallen aussetzt,auch der Kochtopfangler der sich keiner schuld bewußt ist da er ja für Nahrung ""quällt"" dem aber letzte Woche der große Hecht abgerißen ist und alles mitgenommen hat in die Tiefe des See's,brauch sich dann nicht fragen ob der Hecht Wels...... elendig verreckt oder leidet.

Für mich gibt es keine bösen Angler vs guten Angler,nicht mehr und nicht weniger,solange der normale Angelvorgang eingehalten wird sind alle gleich.

Wer nicht damit umgehen kann das wir auch Risiko tragen in form von Abrißen Verletzungen....der sollte aufhören zu Angeln.

|wavey:


----------



## Wickedstyler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer nicht damit umgehen kann das wir auch Risiko tragen in form von Abrißen Verletzungen....der sollte aufhören zu Angeln.
> 
> |wavey:



das unterschreib ich gerne ..


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Schöne Antworten! Leider nicht auf die Frage.
Ob der Fisch den landgang unbeschadet übersteht, kann mann schlecht einschätzen. Er sagt ja nicht. Es kann schon beim keschern passieren, dass du ihm was von der Flosse abbrichst, oder er eine Schuppe verliert, was im schlimmsten Fall zur Infektion und zum Tode führen kann. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich (früher) immer die Karpfen, die ich verspeisen wollte, zwei Stunden im Auto transportiert, nur mit feuchtem Tuch abgedeckt. Und trotzdem sind sie dann noch eine Woche in der Badewanne geschwommen. So lange er Sauerstoff hat und nicht austrocknet kann ein gesundes Tier ziemlich lange an Land überleben.
Und für alle Kritiker: Das ist eine rein biologische Einschätzung! Ob das moralisch okay ist, möchte ich hier nicht kommentieren und diskutieren. Danke


----------



## Haggard (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich war letzte Woche los und habe 2 Störe , für meinen Weiher , bei einer Fischzucht gekauft.Der erste lag einige Minuten ohne Wasser im Bottich.Angeblich sind Störe ja robust....|kopfkrat
Die Tiere sind jedenfalls lebendig am neuen Weiher angekommen , allerdings fand ich am nächsten Tag den einen Stör , der so lange an der Luft war , tot am Ufer.
Sicherlich kann man nicht beweisen , ob es daran lag , aber wenn Fischtzuchtmeister schon so mit lebendigen Fischen umgehen , wer sollte es besser wissen ?

Davon ab , die Fischzucht ersetzt den toten Stör. #6


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Baumwollbettlaken und 4 eckigen Maurerkübel,fisch in nasses laken einwickeln dann Mauererkübel....etc. 5-10cm mit Wasser füllen und ab dafür.

Oder halt nen richtigen Behälter 500 -....liter zum transport nehmen voll mit Wasser Sauerstoffpulle..etc.

Aber bei Carps Stören Welsen...ist das in ein nasses tuch wickeln ne gute Option wenn es nicht anders geht,und dann so schnell wie möglich zum neuen Gewässer.

Machen heute noch etliche "Altangler" mit ihren Carps Schleien.....und zuhause dann zum Auswässern in die Wanne Kübel Teich....ansonsten gebe es zu viel Moormuffgeschmack in der Pfanne.

|wavey:


----------



## wobbler68 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hallo

Um noch mal auf die eingangs frage zu kommen.|wavey:

Ich habe mit unseren Verein vor einigen Jahren, Karpfen bei einem Fischzüchter im Herbst geholt.
Der See wurde abgelassen und wir bekamen die größeren Karpfen für einen sonder preis ,da die keiner haben wollte.Die waren in verschiedenen Größen vorhanden(6-15 kg).:q
Beim Keschern wurden auch einige kleinere Karpfen und Schleien von 4-8 cm mit heraus gefangen und kamen mit in unsere Transportbehälter(Hightech pur). 

Unsere Transportbehälter waren Schüsseln,Wannen und Mauerkübel.Die Karpfen wurden dann einzeln in nasse Tücher eingeschlagen und ohne Wasser transportiert.Die kleineren einfach dazu gelegt.|bigeyes

Dann mit aus geschalteter Heizung zu den verschiedenen Gewässern gefahren.Das ganze dauerte um die 3 Std.
Es waren um die 50 große Karpfen und vielleicht rund 100 kleine Fische. Es gab keine ausfälle alle haben es unbeschadet überstanden.:vik:


Ein Transport mit Wasser wäre unseren Verein nicht möglich gewesen.Jedoch wurde unsere Methode auch von einigen anderen Vereinen auch praktiziert.
Da Karpfen auch über die Haut Sauerstoff aufnehmen können ist das eine gute und schonende art den Fisch zu transportieren.Er bleibt völlig ruhig (Augen verdeckt).:q


Mfg

Alex


----------



## Nordsee (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Meine Meinung hierzu seht ihr zwar in der 1. Antwort dieses Forums aber vllt. ist das auch passend/interessant           http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Karpfen-Schonende-Behandlung-nach-dem-Fang


----------



## Pat 79 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hi,

das Beispiel mit Markus Lotz halte ich nicht unbedingt für vorbildlich. 
Ich schaue mir auch seine Videotagebücher an und finde ihn sehr sympathisch aber einerseits predigt er etwas von schonendem Umgang mit dem Fisch andererseits hält er die Fische ewig in die Kamera und erklärt noch etwas dazu was er auch später noch machen könnte.
Hinzu kommen die endlosen Fotosessions von großen Fischen da ja sein Arbeitgeber, in diesem fall Pure Fishing, perfekte Bilder haben möchte. Da wird ein Fisch auch mal solange eingesackt bis ein "Fotograf" zeit hat um Fotos aus allen Blickwinkeln zu schiessen.
Ich hoffe nur das das ohne laufende Kamera und mit normalen Fischen etwas zügiger vonstatten geht.

Sicherlich mache ich auch 1-2 Fotos aber dann gehts schnell wieder zurück ins Wasser. Wenn die Bilder nichts geworden sind ist es eben Pech.


----------



## Bassey (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Der Vergleich, wie lange ein Mensch unter Wasser bleiben kann, hinkt hier aber auch. Der Karpfen ist kein Warmblüter, zudem verbraucht der Mensch auch gewaltige Mengen an Sauerstoff in seinem Gehirn. Ohne beleidigend wirken zu wollen, aber soviel Hirn, welches Sauferstoff braucht gibt es beim Karpfen nicht ^^

Trotzdem immer so kurz wie möglich, da ja nicht nur, wie schon erwähnt der Sauerstoff fehlt, sondern eben auch die Schleimhaut austrocknen kann etc.


----------



## carpfreak_maggu (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich kann jetzt nur  ,,Ernie1973" zustimmen #6


----------



## stroffel (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Die ursprüngliche Frage war ja, wie lange ein Karpfen an der Luft undbeschadet übersteht.
Nur weil ein Karpfen nach dem zurücksetzen noch lebt heißt das doch lange nicht, dasss er keinen schaden davon getragen hat! Und ich behaupte mal, dass kein Mensch diese Frage endgültig beantworten kann. Wer sagt denn, dass der Karpfen nicht nach 2-3 tagen doch verendet, weil er einen schaden davon getragen hat, dass er nicht an einer Pilzerkrankung eingeht, weil die Schleimhaut beschätig oder zu stark dehydriert ist, oder dass er auf Grund von Stress und geschwächtem Immunsystem dem KH-Virus erliegt.
Machen wir uns nichts vor: Jeder Angler wünscht sich, dass ein Fisch den man zurücksetzt ohne schaden überlebt weil es nur dann moralisch zu rechtfertigen ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen. In wie weit dieser Wunsch der realität entspricht weis niemand. Außerdem wird es keine scharfe Grenze geben bis zu der kein Fische einen Schaden nehmen wird. Sicher ist nur: Positiv wird sich die Länge an der Luft nicht auf den Karpfen auswirken


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

...aber man sollte eben auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Gilt für die hysterischen Bedenkenträger & Gesetzgeber gleichermassen.
Ob du beim Foto machen einmal einatmest oder 'ne komplette Zigarette durchziehst, ist bezügl. Karpfengesundheit so was von Latte. Das Wasserschweinchen hat Nehmerqualitäten.
Ein Zeitlimit ist z.B. bei Sensibelchen Zander oder BaFo wiederum durchaus Thema.


----------



## colognecarp (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Puh also hab mir datt jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber mal zur frage an sich. wir fischen meist long range also 250+, nach dem drill kommt der fisch ins boot und dann wird rübergefahren an den swim, das dauert seine 5min. etwa. dann geben wir dem karpfen 1min. im wasser und machen danach die fotos, und wenn sie nicht gestoben sind leben sie noch heute !


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich kann mich kati nur anschließen!

Auch wenn, ich persönlich, dieses  "Alles zum Wohle das Fisches-Theater" eigentlich ziemlich peinlich finde (dann sollte man sie nämlich gar nicht erst beangeln...):

Einige der Carphunter würden am liebsten Jeden, der ihren Babys etwas zu Leide tut, lynchen...
Ihre Utensilien zur schonenden Behandung der Lieblinge kosten oft mehr als die ganze Ausrüstung vieler Gelegenheitsangler...
Nur, wie lange der Fisch aus dem Wasser ist, das ist überhaupt kein Thema!

Selbst wenn ein Karpfen eine ganze Stunde lang (gut feucht gehalten!!!) an Land verbringt, wird er kaum einen Schaden davontragen.
Ein untermaßiger Zander ist dagegen, laut Arlinghaus, dem Tod geweiht, sobald er einen kurzen Moment aus den Wasser gehoben wird.


Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden:
Wer einen Fisch zurücksetzen will, der hat gefälligst alles dafür zu tun, daß ihm keine dauerhaften Schäden entstehen!

Wer dazu nicht bereit ist, soll sie abschlagen, oder nicht angeln!
Mit dem Auswerfen des Köderes nehme ich immer den Tod eines Fisches in Kauf.
So ehrlich sollte man sein!

Ganz egal ob es um Kapitale geht, oder über lästigen Beifang:
Auch eine Brachse kommt bei mir auch die (noch saubere) Abhakmatte!
Und ich fasse kein Minirotauge unnötig an.
Auch nicht mit nassen Händen

Ich löse, wenn möglich, alle Fische, die ich zurücksetzen muß (oder will) ohne unnötige Berührung bzw. Keschereinsatz im Wasser vom Haken.

Aber wenn ich einen Kapitalen erwischt habe, dann nehme ich mir das Recht, mir einen Moment für ein Erinnerungfoto zu nehmen.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Bademeister (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur raten, mit dem Thema nicht zu leichtfertig umzugehen. Soweit ich weiß, hat sich an der unklaren Rechtslage zu dem Thema in Deutschland noch nichts geändert. Hier wird diskutiert, als wäre das Zurücksetzen hier eine Stebstverständlichkeit. Es gibt Gerichte, die sind da devitiv anderer Auffassung. Ich möchte hier keine alte Disskusion lostreten. Wer hier aber vielleicht neu ist sei gewarnt. Wenn man erst mit Haferbeck und Co. zu tun hat ist das Gejammer groß und der Anwalt teuer.


----------



## Frank7777 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Also ich wollte jetzt keine allzu umfängliche Disskusion lostreten. Ich setzte nur Karpfen über 10 kg zurück, oder wenn sie einen Fettbauch haben. Warum sollte man eine Karpfen nicht abschlagen und essen. Für mich ist es schon der Eigentliche Sinnn des Angelns. 
Zu der Diskussion einen Fisch beim Angeln zu quälen. Wer schon mal gesehen hat wie mit Fischen auf Kuttern oder im Fischhandel umgegangen wird, der wird über Angler nichts mehr sagen. Ich bemühe mich immer einen Fisch so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln, egal ob ich ihn mitnehme oder nicht.

Ich habe eigentlich nur gefragt wie lang es ein Fisch über Wasser aushält, weil ich letzt einen Karpfen mit 12 kg gefangen habe und ich den Haken einfach nicht herausgebracht habe. Da waren dann schon 4-5 Minuten vergangen. Ich fragte mich ob ich ihn jetzt zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen soll, bevor er morgen auf der Wasseroberfläche treibt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Nach dieser Zeit würde ich den Fisch töten, ist zwar schade drum aber sowas kann passieren. Auch wenn einige der Auffassung sind, man kann den Karpfen sogar noch länger liegen lassen und das er dabei kaum Schaden nimmt.

Kaum Schaden nehmen heisst, das er Schaden nimmt. Außerdem verspürt ein Fisch Stress, wenn er aus seiner gewohnten Umgebung entrissen wird...und Stress kann auch zum Tod führen und das noch Tage später, da hilft auch die geschmeidigste Matte etc. nichts^^ Das Tier (wenn man es nicht verwertet) gehört so schnell es geht ins Wasser und nicht auf den Schoß des Anglers oder minutenlang vor die Linse, alleine schon aus Respekt vor der Kreatur und tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen. Wer keinen Respekt hat und verantwortungslos dem Tier gegenüber ist sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Eine unklare Rechtslage bezügl. C&R gibts übrigens nicht, es ist eindeutig geregelt, muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden. Musste ich mal loswerden wegen einiger fragwürdigen Einwürfe.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Was ist denn daran fragwürdig, wenn hier Erfahrungen gepostet werden?

Mach mal ein Praktikum in einer Fischzucht. Wenn da Wasserschweinchen umgesetzt werden, bleiben die auch mal fix 20 Min. in'er Plastikwanne ...ohne Wasser, wer soll das denn auch noch schleppen.
Solange der Bursche nass bleibt, ist das völlig wumpe.
(Gilt wohlgemerkt nicht für alle Fischarten)

Dein Rat (bei 5Min), "dann besser töten", ist schlichtweg falsch, entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Man kann natürlich ohne Ahnung auch eine Einschätzung abgeben, aber verkauf eine solche nicht als Rat.

Natürlich sind dazu noch andere Aspekte in Betracht zu ziehen, aber die sind doch bereits wunderbar erläutert worden; Posting von Andal.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Fakt ist das es für das Tier Stress ist sei es Karpfen, Forelle oder sonst was, das kann niemand abstreiten und das es auch eine Art Qual für das Tier ist. Nur weil es Fischzüchter oder Fischer auf dem Kutter so praktizieren sollte es keine Freikarte für den Angler sein so mit den Tieren umzugehen oder irre ich mich? Als Angler jedenfalls gilt es dem Fisch Leid und Stress zu ersparen.


----------



## Frank7777 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Also ich wollte jetzt keine allzu umfängliche Disskusion lostreten. Ich setzte nur Karpfen über 10 kg zurück, oder wenn sie einen Fettbauch haben. Warum sollte man eine Karpfen nicht abschlagen und essen. Für mich ist es schon der Eigentliche Sinnn des Angelns.
> Zu der Diskussion einen Fisch beim Angeln zu quälen. Wer schon mal gesehen hat wie mit Fischen auf Kuttern oder im Fischhandel umgegangen wird. Der wird über Angler nichts mehr sagen. Ich bemühe mich immer einen Fisch so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln, egal ob ich ihn mitnehme oder nicht.
> 
> Ich habe eigentlich nur gefragt wie lang es ein Fisch über Wasser aushält, weil ich Letzt einen Karpfen mit 12 kg gefangen habe und ich den Haken einfach nicht herausgebracht habe. Da waren dann schon 4-5 Minuten vergangen. Ich fragte mich ob ich ihn jetzt zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen soll, bevor er morgen auf der Wasseroberfläche treibt.
> ...


 
Wollte nur noch sagen, dass ich Ihn zurückgesetzt habe. Hat zwar etwas Hilfe gebraucht (hin und herbewegt), ist aber dann wieder ordnungsgemäß geschwommen. Hoffe er hats geschafft.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Als Angler jedenfalls gilt es dem Fisch Leid und Stress zu ersparen.


Wenn das die oberste Direktive ist, dann sei konsequent und nimm Toastbrot zum Füttern mit ans Wasser, aber keine Rute.
Und es ändert auch nichts daran, dass deine Nummer, "es dürfen keine 5min. sein, dann besser abmurksen", für's Klo war.


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Trennt doch bitte die Frage, was ein Karpfen aushalten kann, von der, was man ihm höchstens zumuten darf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich hätte genauer sein müssen.....unnötiges Leid und unnötigen Stress ersparen...

Das ich ihn nach dieser Zeit abschlagen würde, da er sich die Zeit lang quält ist halt meine Meinung. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie man mit dem Fisch umgeht. Wer aber kann zu 100% versichern, das der Fisch das alles unbeschadet übersteht? Im Prinzip muss das eh jeder selbst entscheiden. Das andere bezog sich auf diejenigen, die mit dem Fisch minutenlang vor der Linse posieren oder ihre Fische minutenlang auf der Matte haben etc.

"Dein Rat (bei 5Min), "dann besser töten", ist schlichtweg falsch, entbehrt jeder Grundlage"

Wenn man es ganz genau sieht liege ich da nicht so falsch. Die Berechtigung und Grundlage um zu fischen liegt vom Grundsatz her in der Nahrungsbeschaffung. Überall in den Scheinen steht sinngemäß das ein maßiger Fisch schnellstmöglich waidgerecht zu töten ist, sofern andere Bestimmungen nicht betroffen sind. Das nur ganz allgemein am Rande. C&R ist zwar eine gängige Praktik beim Karpfenangeln, gesetzeskonform ist es jedoch nicht, da muss man schon aufpassen mit.

"Solange der Bursche nass bleibt, ist das völlig wumpe."

Das ist wieder das was ich anfangs geschrieben habe. Lass das mal die Richtigen hören. Wegen solchen Aussagen werden alle Angler über einen Kamm gescherrt und u.a. als Tierquäler abgestempelt.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Trennt doch bitte die Frage, was ein Karpfen aushalten kann, von der, was man ihm höchstens zumuten darf.



Das Problem ist, dass man beide Fragen wohl nicht eindeutig beantworten kann. Dass beide Werte sehr warscheinlich weit auseinanderlaufen ist wohl klar geworden.

Das darf wird letztlich vom Richter bzw. von der Staatsanwaltschaft abhängen und wie die zu Fotosession steht ... 

Und das aushalten kann man auch nicht allgemeingültig beantworten weil vermutlich keiner von uns die Konstitution des Fisches vom anschauen einschätzen kann ...

Wenn wir unter uns keinen Rechtsanwalt und einen Biologen haben wird es schwierig... :q

Gruß Peter


----------



## dib (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn das die oberste Direktive ist, dann sei konsequent und nimm Toastbrot zum Füttern mit ans Wasser, aber keine Rute.
> Und es ändert auch nichts daran, dass deine Nummer, "es dürfen keine 5min. sein, dann besser abmurksen", für's Klo war.


 

|good: so macht anglerboard spass


----------



## antonio (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich hätte genauer sein müssen.....unnötiges Leid und unnötigen Stress ersparen...
> 
> Das ich ihn nach dieser Zeit abschlagen würde, da er sich die Zeit lang quält ist halt meine Meinung. Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie man mit dem Fisch umgeht. Wer aber kann zu 100% versichern, das der Fisch das alles unbeschadet übersteht? Im Prinzip muss das eh jeder selbst entscheiden. Das andere bezog sich auf diejenigen, die mit dem Fisch minutenlang vor der Linse posieren oder ihre Fische minutenlang auf der Matte haben etc.
> 
> ...




;+;+;+;+#d

antonio


----------



## Bademeister (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ich denke D1985 liegt schon gar nicht so falsch. 

"Mit Urteil vom 10. April 2001 (1) hat das Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen einen Angler wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt, weil er einen Karpfen gefangen, gewogen, fotografiert und dann zurückgesetzt hat."

In der verlinkten Begutachtung wird zwar am Ende das Urteil in Zweilfel gezogen und auf eine andere Vefahrenseinstellung der Saatsanwaltschaft Hannover verwiesen. Eine Einstellung wiegt aber nicht so viel wie ein Urteil!

http://www.catch-release.de/bericht.php?id=19

Dies Urteil gilt als Grundsatzurteil in der Szene.

Wer übrigens in einer Tierschutzsache schuldig gesprochen ist, hat das auch in seinem Führungszeignis. Auch wenns nur ein Paar Euro kostet. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe Berufe die sich dann erledigt haben. Wegen ein bisschen Angelei würde ich mir nicht ums Verrecken eine Vorstrafe einhandeln! Oder Zumindest mich dem Risko aussetzen.

Wer aber absolut nicht höhren (denken) kann, kann mich anschreiben wenn die Kacke dampft. Ich kann dann einen Anwalt klar machen ;-) Die müssen ja auch leben!!!!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hier geht es nicht um C&R.
Auch nicht darum wie lange man sich für seine Fangfotos Zeit lassen darf um den Fisch nicht zu stressen.

Das sind rein moralische Disskussionen, zu denen jeder eine andere Sicht der Dinge hat.
Die juristische Sicht ist wieder eine andere Geschichte...

Die eigentliche Frage läßt sich dagegen recht sachlich und emotionsneutral beantworten:
Vergleichbar mit der Frage, wie lange ein ertrunkener Mensch wiederbelebt werden kann.
Nach einer Zeit ist das zwar noch möglich, aber er wird Hirnschäden durch den Sauerstoffmangel erleiden.

Eine genaue Zeit zu nennen ist da unmöglich, da es auf viele Faktoren ankommt:
Neben der individuellen Konstitution spielt da z.B. die Umgebungstemperatur eine große Rolle:
Bei 40°C im Schatten oder 20° minus wird´s sicher schneller brenzglig werden.

Unter normalen Bedingungen, halten Karpfen, wie schon oft gesagt eine Menge aus:
Selbst den von Andal beschriebenen Überlandtransport mit Ochsenkarren...

Wie lange das Hakenlösen dauert spielt also sicher überhaupt keine Rolle.
Auch bei den ausgedehntesten Fotosessions mit Kapitalen werden die Unterarme des (angeblichen) Fängers schneller schlapp machen, als der Karpfen...

Selbst den in eine nasse Decke gewickelten Fisch eine Stunde spazieren zu fahren ist möglich.
Zumindest haben das schon viele (ich nicht!!!)  erfolgreich so praktiziert.

Ob es der Rekord-Karpfen im Kofferraum es aushält, wenn man den Fang erst mit den Kumpels in der nächten Kneipe ausgiebig feiert, das wäre vielleicht eine Diskussion wert...

Aber im normalem Angelbetrieb, wird sicher keinem Karpfen so schnell die "Puste" ausgehen...


Also, lieber Themenstarter, keine Sorge:
Wenn Du den Fisch bei der Notoperartion nicht verletzt hast, gehts es im jetzt sicher wieder gut!

:mWir wissen nur nicht, ob er seinen Kumpels and der Boilie-Bar jetzt vom beschissensten Tag seinenes Lebens, oder von seinen faszinierdenden Eindrücken bei den Außerwasserschen erzählt...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78

PS: Ich will hier noch ausdrücklich erwähnen, die meine persönliche Meinung ist, daß jedes Zurückgesetzen so schnell wie möglich erfolgen sollte!


----------



## Bademeister (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Hi Nachtschwärmer,
ich seh's genau anders rum. Die gesetzlichen Dinge zählen am Ende. Mit igendwelchen Vergleichen zwischen ertrinkenden Menschen und Fischen gleitest Du ins schwer Nachvollziehbare ab. Außerdem geht es sehr wohl um C&S. Denn die Frage wie lange ein Karpfen denn wohl unbeschadet ne Fotosession überlebt impliziert ja eine Steigerung davon.

Versteh mich aber nicht falsch. Von mir aus könnt ihr die Karpfen fangen, die Nacht im Sack hältern bis es hell wird, ne schöne Fotosessoin machen, küssen und weiß gott was mit ihnen treiben. Ihr dürft Euch nur nicht wundern wenn Euch dann die Tierschützer ans Bein pinkeln. Abstriche gibts dabei nicht.

&Tschüß


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*



Bademeister schrieb:


> Hi Nachtschwärmer,
> ich seh's genau anders rum. Die gesetzlichen Dinge zählen am Ende. Mit igendwelchen Vergleichen zwischen ertrinkenden Menschen und Fischen gleitest Du ins schwer Nachvollziehbare ab.



Die Frage war, wie lange es ein Karpfen aushält nicht, wie lange eine Fotosession dauern darf.

Die Legalität des Zurücksetzens wurde im Eröffnungspost explizit erwähnt. 
Hierbei ging es ihm um die Frage, ob das Hakenlösen zu lange gedauert hat.

Also um rein medizinische Fakten!
Daher mein Vergleich mit dem ertrunkenen Menschen.



> Außerdem  geht es sehr wohl um C&S. Denn die Frage wie lange ein Karpfen denn  wohl unbeschadet ne Fotosession überlebt impliziert ja eine Steigerung  davon.


Natürlich stellt sich die Frage nur, wenn man den Fisch am Leben lassen will.

Trotzdem ist es völlig unerheblich, ob der Fisch an der Luft ist, weil der Haken schwer zu lösen ist, er in ein anderes Gewässer umgesetzt werden soll, oder um fotographiert zu werden.

Leider entwickelt sich aber aus jeder Detailfrage zum Zurücksetzten immer wieder die gleiche Grundsatzdiskussion...#q



> Versteh mich aber nicht falsch. Von mir aus könnt ihr die Karpfen fangen, die Nacht im Sack hältern bis es hell wird, ne schöne Fotosessoin machen, küssen und weiß gott was mit ihnen treiben. Ihr dürft Euch nur nicht wundern wenn Euch dann die Tierschützer ans Bein pinkeln. Abstriche gibts dabei nicht.
> 
> &Tschüß


Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu!

Jeder soll es für sich ausmachen, was er moralisch und juristisch Verantworten kann und will.
:mDie möglichen Folgen muß er schließlich auch selber tragen...

Nur ist das ein Thema, das halt unter einer anderen Überschrift disskutiert werden sollte!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## LOCHI (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

Ihr diskutiert hier immernoch? Die Frage wurde doch auf der ersten Seite glaub ich mehr als beantwortet! 
Wie gesagt ich selber hätte kein Problem damit nen gefangenen Karpfen zwei stunden oder länger durch die Gegend zu karren und ihn dann wieder einzusetzen weil ich weiss das es bei richtiger behandlung keinerlei Gefahr für den Fisch darstellt!
Aber regt euch nur weiter auf, ich schlachte eh alle Karpfen die das Maß haben so bleiben sie wenigstens irgendwelchen Foto geilen erspart und werden schonend in meinen Topf gesetzt!
Und nochmal zum mitlesen! Ein Karpfen kann ohne Wasser sehr, sehr lange überleben! War ja glaub ich die Frage...

Ach ja, morgen mittag gibt es 14Pfünder.... lecker und der musste auch lebend mit zum   Wässern    |bla:#c#h


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie lange kann ein Karpfen unbeschadet an der Luft sein?*

um die eigendliche frage knall hart ohne blödes gesäusel zu beantworten
definitiv wenigstens *5* stunden-eigne erfahrung.
vor ca.45 jahren wollte mein schatz zu sylvester karpfen blau .also 
in der mittagspause ins geschäft,der fisch wurde mir dick in zeitungs -
papier verpackt übergeben .zu hause wollte ich ihn gleich küchen vertig 
machen leg ihn zum waschen in die spühle und er japst und zappelt 
etwas .dann kam er erstmal in die bade wanne mit aquariumsprudler
nach drei tagen er war super fit  sagte ich meinem schatz wenn du ihn essen willst mach ihn kalt,das sie´s nicht kann wußte ich .war ein warmer
jahreswechsel und so hab ich ihn zum see gebracht ,was wir dann 
gegessen haben weiß ich nicht mehr ,aber es war das erste und 
letzte mal das ich irgend einen fisch gekauft habe (außer in dosen)
wie ich mit meinen karpfen verfahre:fangen ,in den schwarzen dunklen
sack stecken (falls ich nicht allein bin,)nach zusammen packen meines
krempels kommt er ins boot wo er gleich ermordet und verstaut wird.
auf ein photo verzichte ich ,ich photographiere ja auch nicht jedes ei,
das ich in die pfanne haue.
sollte jeder so akzeptieren,so wie ich anderen auch ihr hobby gönne


----------

